# Dedicated thread - Pics of bee stings



## Robbo

I see a lot of threads with one or 2 pics.

Dedicated sting thread ok with you guys?

A story to go with them is always good!!

I took 3 steps into my dads apiary, and was talking to him at the time when one flew into my mouth. Just as I spat her out, she got me on the lip.










Had a job interview scheduled for the following day - gave it a miss in the end


----------



## hemichuck

I went fter this swarm on the back of a semi trailer in a truckstop about 50 miles from my house.They had been there a few days and were agitated to say the least.








I went up the ladder and took a brush and scooped them into a cardboard box and then dumped them into a hive body on the ground.About the third trip up the ladder I realized there were bees inside my hood.In all the excitement I had left my zipper un-zipped about an inch.To make a long story short I took about 25 stings to the head and face.
















I drove home with the hive in the back of my truck looking like this.








with full gear on and my eyes swelling shut.Learned a lot that day.At least I dont have to worry about having arthritus in my head.


----------



## honeyman46408

U guys are makin me hurt, I took one on the end of my nose yesterday  but not a lot of swelling


----------



## PerryBee

Oh oh oh oh oh WOW! 

Perry


----------



## Tara

Lol...no big swells yet, but here's a bee-venom tattoo right on the end of my thumb! It stung a little, but most of the venom was stuck in the callus.

It stayed with me for a couple weeks till I got bored at work and dug it out.


----------



## afss

took one on the chin through the veil last night


----------



## bigevilgrape

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigevilgrape/4628114798/

I keep squishing bees with my pinky. I really need to learn to stop doing that.


----------



## odfrank

Only took two pairs of gloves for three of us. Decided to remove honey from a brood chamber and paid the price.


----------



## Robbo

I feel all you're pain - but these piccies are all good for a laugh!!


----------



## Morris

Hemichuck, nice tenacity! You stayed with it and got the swarm anyway. Good for you.


----------



## Mike S

No good stories to go with the pics, but a couple of stings I got this summer. Ive had worst this summer but didn't take photos, I was taking off a slatted rack loaded with bees and accidentally dropped it and took 6 to each hand. I really feel for Robbo and the lip and Hemichuck on the eyes, WOW.


----------



## hemichuck

Yeah,I got the swarm but I'll give you the rest of that story.It was about an hour drive home with full gear on.When I got there I sat the boxes out on the hill and about a half an hour later after the bees had stopped circling my head like a planet,I sat down on the hill to try and catch my breath. About that time my 76 year old buddy Earl shows up to assist me and he takes one look at me sitting there with my head all swelled up and covered with sweat from head to toe and all he says is "Did you learn anything?"
Needless to say,I learned a lot that day. 
Another interesting side note to that story.The truck driver who called me about that swarm was standing around 100 yards away when the bees got in my hood and he was talking to another truck driver.When the bees started stinging me I pulled my hood up off of my head and had my head down inside my jacket trying to walk away from the bees as quickly as possible.I couldnt pull the jacket off because I still had a few hundred really angry bees buzzing my head.At first I didnt realize it but I was walking towards the two drivers standing out in the middle of the lot.When they saw me coming they assumed I wanted to tell them something so they started walking towards me.About 20 yards away the bees zero'd in on the drivers and off they went,scattering out and jumping in their trucks.I finally had to tell the driver of the truck that I would go up and knock all the bees off one more time and that he should drive away when I got them all stirred up.He called me a couple of hours later from 100 miles down the road and ask what he could do to get rid of the rest of the bees on his truck.He said there were still so many bees on his truck that he was afraid to open the doors and couldnt make his delivery.


----------



## OwenB

New here, no experience, first day browsing the forum. Best to get the full story early. Y'all are dedicated!


----------



## Joseph Clemens

I'd post photos of me, after bee stings, but I'm afraid I don't look any different after a hundred stings to the cheeks and face than I do before the stings. I guess I am either highly tolerant of bee venom, or I always look like this.


----------



## Robbo

hemichuck said:


> About that time my 76 year old buddy Earl shows up to assist me and he takes one look at me sitting there with my head all swelled up and covered with sweat from head to toe and all he says is "Did you learn anything?"


haha, my fathers name isn't Earl, but I am sure it must be the same bloke!!!


----------



## Morris

Hemichuck, That's quite the story! OK, I have to ask DID THE BEES STAY IN YOUR HIVE AND PROSPER?


----------



## hemichuck

Actually about a month later I opened the hive and there was no sign of a queen anywhere.No brood or eggs or anything.I ended up combining what was left with another little swarm I caught.About a month later they all just petered out.I'm still learning all the finer points of being a beekeeper but I'm not afraid to give it a try.I had better luck with some of my other swarms and cutouts.


----------



## 50v

Yep, bringing joy to the world...friends got a kick out of ol' "Dumbo Ear!"


----------



## beecuz

No photo - didn't think about taking one...I guess I had other things on my mind. I took my first hit of the year while I was feeding my four hives. I had just put on top feeders on all of them, and was going down the row picking up the extra lids that had been in the top covers. My bees had been so gentle during the feeding that I didn't have any gear on...and no smoke. Goes to show you how complacent you can get. I was standing in back of hive no. 2 ("Sweet Cheeks" - so what if I name them???) and reached for the jar cap sitting on the top cover. It had a bee sitting in it and I lifted the lid intending to shake off the bee. Surprise!!! She didn't like me at all. Jumped from the lid onto my middle finger and I saw her start stinging me...like in slow motion when your car is sliding off the road...nothing I could do but swear a lot, scrape the stinger out of my finger, and run like hell with another bee buzzing furiously in my hair. I am 66 year old and didn't know I could run so fast down the hill. My hand swelled up that night like a balloon. It took three days of Benedryl and a vinegar/water bath on my hand to finally start the process of reducing the swelling. I've been stung about five times over the past two years, but this one was the most impressive. My own fault. Shouldn't get so ****y. Should have at least had some smoke and moved more slowly when reaching for that lid. :{ But it's okay. I need a hero jacket to keep track of my bee stings! LOL

Beecuz

"...for breath is sweeter taken even as the last in places dear, with gardens, fields and dogwood trees...in forest stands of bamboo shoots, of ginger root and honey bees..."


----------



## Robbo

Got one right between the eyes the other day. Only had to go thru 2 airports the following day - haha


----------



## WWW

I got a little ****y and figured that I could change out a syrup feeder without protection, I took a number of hits on the hand and ankle, that was the last time I figured that I was bullet proof.


----------



## beehivestate

View attachment 796
View attachment 797
View attachment 798


Last year during a removal I was stung 42 times in the inside of the arms through my suit. These pictures were an hour after. I always put Sting Ease on my bites. The next day all you could see was puncture marks. Those dang bees wouldn't stop.

Took one beneath the eye once and it turned out later it looked like I was punched in the head, whites of the eye even turned red.

Another time I was bit through my net into the bridge of the nose, boy did that hurt. Worse thing was 5 minutes later I was bit again in the same spot. Brought tears to my eyes. 

Another time a few that bit me under the chin. I looked like a had a triple chin for a week.

Last one was I was hiving bees a year ago at midnight and dang if it turned out I had to go. I walked a ways away and waited as long as I could and boy they still found me!!!!


----------



## BeePappy

3 weeks ago I took a shot right above my right eyebrow. Yesterday, they decided to even it out by doing the left eye. No protection in either case (duh). The first I had been making preparations to move the boxes about 20" to a better more solid position. The second time I was simply observing, early evening as foragers were coming home. Minding my own beeziness for the most part.


----------



## Jackam

This is the perfect home for my picture.

She stung me and I left it in, pumping venom, until I could pose for a picture.


----------



## robsdak

here is the last one. not too bad. it swelled pretty good. i am thinking it wasn't a bee that got me. i was out in the yard, about 30' away from the bees when i got stung. i had gotten stung about 3 wks. prior helping a buddy catch a swarm, got me 3 times in the belly. no swelling, just a little stinging/pain and a small mosquito like welt. this last sting reacted different.


----------

